# CleanDetail Vs Black Audi RS4



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, dont think iv had time to post much so far this year, So here is a write up iv done of an RS4 Detail we did last week.

Car took around 20 hours to complete as we had a few other cars in as well.

Here is the car as it arrived. As you can see, not to bad under the right light. So, we first started buy giving the car a rinse down, then snowfoam and then Tar & glue remover before we made contact to the car.


























Then, using the 2bm and dodo wookies fist, we washed the car from top to bottom to remove any grime that could be left after the pre-rinse. The car was rinsed again then dryed with CleanMitts Plush XL Drying towel and with Meguiars Last touch as a drying aid.

Now we can see the paint better in direct sun light.


























Then, the wheels where removed for cleaning, polishing and sealing. While i was doing the wheels, Matt as detailing the arches as well as polishing and Jetsealing the calipers.


















































Once the archers were detailed, dressed and vacumed dry the wheels were then re-fitted after been polished and dressed (both sides of the tyre)


























Once the wheels are sealed and refitted we then brought the car back inside to start the correction, here are a few shots from once we started, Inc some 50/50 shots.


























































While i was doing the correction work, The inside was detailed by Matt, while also feeding the cleaning the leather. The engine bay was also detailed, Carbon bits were removed, corrected and then sealed with Jetseal 109. Exhausts were also polished on the tips and box's underneath.

And, here is the finished product, Finished in Swissvax Best of Show.


































































































































Really happy with the finish as well as the customer. I have to say, Love audi paint for the finish as you can make it look really wet!​


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice nick looks brand new.You want to start doing more writeups


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Theres a couple of pics with the number plate still showing mate :thumb:

Looks fantastic though :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

chrisc said:


> very nice nick looks brand new.You want to start doing more writeups


Cheers mate,

its just getting chance as if am not detailing, am out valeting Lorrys for an auction company or playing with fire's & water :devil:

But, ill have a few more up in the next few week :wave:

Nick


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Good your doing well why not do a lorry write up.Break the norm


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic mate, write ups are very good, camera brings out your work so well.

Love the DOF Bos shot.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to here from you dude and stunning work as ever, great pics too...:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning work...


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Love it, being an Audi whore! Great work!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic mate


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Nick, some of the finished shots look great :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. Also love the finished photos. Looks really well.


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Another fantastic detail nick, nice one buddy.  and im loving pictures 26 and 27 bud.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks tip top fella, well done :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely job, the number plate suits the car down to the ground RS04 RAW as well.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work mate, I saw this motor either yesterday or monday in Sheff....


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, that looks brilliant!


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

That is a fantastic job! Brilliant writeup and pictures.

Thanks for posting it up

Thanks
Chris


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Nick


----------

